# Anyone have symptoms of front warped brake rotors?



## hartzpad (Apr 27, 2002)

Used Routan SEL Premium here with 30k miles. Took it into the dealer because the front rotors pulsate when applied at higher speeds 45mph+ and it shutters, felt through both the steering wheel and the brake pedal. Dealer checked the rotors with dial indicators and could not find any warping but they could easily duplicate the problem with a road test. They want me to bring it back in to try to diagnose as it was sold as Certified Pre Owned and shouldn't have that problem. They are also going to ask the local Chrysler service department if they have run into this problem.
Anyone have shuttering or pulsating like warped front rotors on their Routans? It's really annoying.


----------



## disleksic (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, it's common. I've heard of a Chrystler TID on it, but I don't have a link to it. Our 09 SEL is due for it's 6k trip to the dealer, and I hope to have them take a look. Mine happen mostly at mid speed (~40mph.)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (disleksic)*

funny thing here, i thin our brakes feel BETTER than new with ~12500 on them.
when they were new they were severely rusted, and vibrated very bad, then after the rust wore off, they pulsed like they were warped.
now, after a year of driving, they feel quite round


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Ours has a weird suction sound when applied then it pulses like it's warped too.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have symptoms of front warped brake rotors? (hartzpad)*

Mine pulse too. You can see the steering wheel shimmy back and forth when you apply the brake and let go of the wheel. I was just gonna wait till the 6,000 service interval to have them address it.


----------



## hartzpad (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have symptoms of front warped brake rotors? (RobMan8023)*

VW had a different technician look at it this time and the front rotors were indeed warped. They turned them for free and they brakes work excellent now.


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

yep. wife just got quoted for 150 to turn the fronts... i was like wtf...i can get new rotors for 56 a pop. 
how'd you get them to do it for free hartzpad?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_funny thing here, i thin our brakes feel BETTER than new with ~12500 on them.: 

Our had a very slight shimmy off and on between 5000 and 8000 miles. Since about 10,000 mile it has been flawless.


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have symptoms of front warped brake rotors? (hartzpad)*

Ours needs new ones too at 13k. I'm told there is a nationwide backorder on rotors though. :-(


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have symptoms of front warped brake rotors? (RyanM)*

2009 SE w/RSE
23000 miles
original front brake rotors replaced at 13000 miles but problem still happening and the car is in service now. Including:
- A/C not cold at all
- Transmission shifting with thump noise
- Front windows not working properly
- Sliding doors not closing when parking on an incline.


----------



## turbotechno (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Anyone have symptoms of front warped brake rotors? (rama)*

Mine was new with 4 miles on it. Left the dealership, mad wobble with the brakes applied above 45mph. Turned around had the put a new set of rotors and pads on it. The one i test drove was fine thought, :confused


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have symptoms of front warped brake rotors? (rama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rama* »_2009 SE w/RSE
23000 miles
original front brake rotors replaced at 13000 miles but problem still happening and the car is in service now. Including:
- A/C not cold at all
- Transmission shifting with thump noise
- Front windows not working properly
- Sliding doors not closing when parking on an incline.









yep doors here too..taking it in for a second time.
also had ac recharged. something about a busted line.
starting to like it less and less...we've driven the piss out of it in the year and 2 months we've had it... right about 35000 miles.
we did 8k in a month last summer.


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

I've just experienced this while driving back from a road trip. I usually find it happens when I'm braking from highway speeds. Around town I don't feel it happening as much. 

I'm waiting to bring it in for my oil change to have it addressed.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Had the same issue, when we had the car in for the A/C not cold, they said they knocked the glaze off the rotors. It worked, I don't notice anymore. Ours has 7500 miles on it, we bought it used at 6800.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

fraanz said:


> yep. wife just got quoted for 150 to turn the fronts... i was like wtf...i can get new rotors for 56 a pop. how'd you get them to do it for free hartzpad?


Bumper-to-bumper warranty? I just had my 6000 mile service done early (long road trip this week) and had them resurface my brakes. I'd say "good as new" but they were warped from the onset, so I'll have to say "better than new" now, and ready for the trip. 3 recalls, 1 oil change, and resurfaced brake rotors cost me exactly $0.00. :thumb:


----------



## matth21422 (May 12, 2010)

Had my rotors replaced within first 100 miles on van.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Gentlemen, Lets get together and contact VWOA with this Brake Issue. Obviously its a major problem !!


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

approximately 5500km and VW is ordering me 2 front rotors. I'm assuming under it will be under warranty


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

I also have the brake pulsation, but was lazy to have a service done before 12.000 miles. I was there with 15.000 miles on it and they told me the rotor issue is not covered anymore. Only up to 12.000. so, hurry...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

GUYS, give VWoA a call !.. i spoke with a lady today and she said that VW need Owner input to invoke investigations to Future TSBs.

i called today, and received a case number. Everyone should do the same !


----------



## Vdubfanin (Jul 24, 2009)

Had the same problem after a 2000 mile trip to OBX. Dealer fixed free of charge at 20k.


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

living with the rotors for now. 

in other news: 
we're having to pay 100.00 for our extended warranty to fix the door. i had to physically put my arm into the door to prevent it from shutting on my kid. 3rd time it's happened i had to use so much force it broke the cable. 

now vw is saying they won't fix the front bumper that's poking under the headlights like the rear bumper did at the taillights.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Mine are fixed now, dealer replaced all four rotors, VW paid for it. I'm getting the van back tomorrow, how to notice a big difference.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

All four rotors and pad sets replaced at 25k miles on our Routan (no charge).


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

MRP2001GTi said:


> All four rotors and pad sets replaced at 25k miles on our Routan (no charge).


That's good to know that they will cover all the way up to 25k or more.


----------

